# Verifiable seafood vendor that does overnight?



## Marco (Oct 22, 2006)

Planning a little dinner with the SO and parents for the weekend of my birthday.

I don't want to go to supermarkets because I don't know how long their lobsters have been sitting in their tanks. I'm just wondering if anyone would know of any verifiable seafood/lobster vendors that aren't too expensive and will ship nice lobsters overnight? I'm specifically looking for 4x 2-2.5 lbers. The cheapest I've found online is http://www.atwoodlobster.com for $153.99 shipping and all. 

Also would any of you know of any good sword fish steak recipes. Pops loves the swordfish.

Thank you 

**edit** Heather convinced me to go with the smaller ones cause theyre softer. There's also this place http://www.mainelobsterwholesale.com/ 6x 1.25 lbers for 69.99. Im gonna call them tomorrow for shipping prices  Thanks Heather.


----------



## Heather (Oct 22, 2006)

legal seafoods is the standard here....


----------



## NYEric (Oct 22, 2006)

The only Legal Seafood I know is a good restaurant in the Boston area. How far are you from NYC. On Centre St. in Chinatown a few blocks north of Canal is as seafood place where you can get lobsters for less. The store that sells some previously bloomed orchids is further up the block past the Buddhist temple w/ all the neon lights. You should take your SO into NYC for the seafood hunt experience. Also, mesquite grill the swordfish. E.


----------



## Marco (Oct 22, 2006)

eric - 45 minute ride by lirr. not to bad  thanks for the heads up on the lobster. but more importantly the orchid place!! oke: do they have any that arent previously bloomed...and do they have paphs multi-florals?


----------



## Heather (Oct 22, 2006)

NYEric said:


> The only Legal Seafood I know is a good restaurant in the Boston area.



Yeah there's a bunch of them here on the eastern seaboard now.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Oct 22, 2006)

I agree with the other Eric....why bother with high shipping for who knows what when you can get something guaranteed fresh? The place on Centre st is superb, and generally has a selection of lobsters from culls to jumbos, at better prices than anywhere else. I was there today.......they still have the special of 3 cull's for something well under $30...no big ones though. They had standard size lobsters, all under $10/lb...only 2 big ones. May I suggest something? At this time of year, lobster is at its worst.....waters are at their warmest, females (the best) are spent after egg laying, many are thinner shelled, with thinner meat...go for Dungeness crabs...they are between 1 and 3 lbs, available live at Centre St. and just about any Asian market...for $6/lb.....and they are at their peak. If you can make it to Centre st. (half a block south of Grand...) by all means stop at the plant shop a few doors north..today, they didn't have anything impressive paph-wise...just 2 Maudiae types and a delanatii x liemianum, but they get things in all the time....then go south of Canal, east to Mulberry st, down almost a block, for the best quality and lowest priced Chinese orchid pots available, at Jade Garden. I got 4 gorgeous, deep pots, large, in varying styles, for $25 today. Now...you are on Long Island? If you don't want to go into NYC.....I suggest a trip out east to the North Fork....last exit on the LIE, then to rt 25....go to Brauns, in Cutchogue, on Main Rd....while steeper in price than NYC, their lobsters are as good as you will get anywhere (keeping in mind my comments about the season...larger lobsters are Canadian, so they will have been in colder water and should taste better....)...then stop at the wineries...LI wine is overpriced and over-rated, but there is some great stuff out there. Ignore the publicity, and avoid the ubiquitous merlot (disclaimer...I really hate merlot, long before Sideways came out....) I really recommend the 05 Gevirtstraminer from Osprey's Dominion, available only at the winery, also on Main Rd.....go fishing while you're at it! By now, the large blues should be hitting on the Sound shore...Take care, Eric


----------



## Marco (Oct 22, 2006)

Hey thanks a bunch Eric and Eric. I will definately check it out. I'm in the city every weekend studying so will make it a point to check the places out.  I will definately need to check out Jade Garden. Chinatown is sweet ain't it? Everythings so cheap if you know where to go.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 23, 2006)

I just dont know about the places in L.I. because my Visa doesnt cover that area. oke:


----------

